# I Think You're The Father Of One Of My Kids



## dingle (Jun 30, 2008)

A guy goes to the supermarket and notices an atractive woman waving at him. She says hello. He's rather taken back because he cant place where he knows her from. So he says, "Do you know me?" To which she replies, "I think you're the father of one of my kids."

Now his mind travels back to the only time he has ever been unfaithful to his wife and says, "My God, are you the stripper from my bachelor party that I made love to on the pool table with all my buddies watching while your partner whipped my butt with wet celery???"

She looks into his eyes and says calmly, "No, I'm your sons teacher."


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 30, 2008)

Good one!


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 30, 2008)

LOL


----------



## vlap (Jun 30, 2008)

Gotto love those bachelor parties!!!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 30, 2008)

I knew there had to be a better use for celery than  jammin it full of  peanut better!


----------



## vlap (Jun 30, 2008)

:PDT_Armataz  _01_05:


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 30, 2008)

That's why I never go to the supermarket with my wife.


----------



## abelman (Jun 30, 2008)

LOL! That's pretty funny.

Years ago abuddy was having his bachelor party. The next door neighbors were a little tired of the noise so the Mrs sent her husband over to get things quieted down. 

After about a half hour, Hubby is AWOL. So, she walks over to see what the problem is. As she walks into the  house and into the living room, said bachelor was laying on his back (clothed) and the talent was doing what they do best and I'll leave that part there. 

The priceless moment is as the Mrs. rounds the corner full of fury, her enforcer is standing there with a beer in one hand, a cigar in the other and very much enjoying the antics as evidenced by the smile on his face. Then, he looked up and saw the Mrs.....the look on his face getting busted was priceless. 

The party went on as planned. I suspect it was probably louder at their house when they got home...true story.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 30, 2008)

That is funny.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 30, 2008)

I bet he slept with one eye open and in the garage for a week.


----------



## meat-man (Jun 30, 2008)

Dude that was great !!


----------



## fireguy (Jun 30, 2008)

That is good!!! yep, its a wonder some marriages dont end before they start, espesially after some bachelor parties..


----------



## dingle (Jun 30, 2008)

My best man decided to have my bachelor party at my house in the living room. My wife(fiance' at the time) had already moved in. Needless to say she was not too happy with him having that "performance" in HER house. He did not score too many points with her early on.


----------

